# I saw this on Reddit and my god…..



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/doordash_drivers/comments/ra02o1

I am not against anyone who communicates but this is way too much communication


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! That would imply a level of caring on Uber Eats that I just don't have. Sad state of affairs but I've been beaten into apathy after doing this for almost 8 years.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I bet they give foot massages, too. : )


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

(I have 4 dogs)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Depends on how much of a tip they added. if the customer slapped a $20 tip on the order i'd do that to lol.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The most they usually get from me is some combination of the following: 

1) I'll be heading your way as soon as the staff here acknowledges my existence. 

2) They're just now starting your order.

3) Headed your direction. ETA 8ish minutes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MHR said:


> The most they usually get from me is some combination of the following:
> 
> 1) I'll be heading your way as soon as the staff here acknowledges my existence.
> 
> ...


But what you were really thinking was
I wish I had balls and you ordered mexican?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

MHR said:


> The most they usually get from me is some combination of the following:
> 
> 1) I'll be heading your way as soon as the staff here acknowledges my existence.
> 
> ...


Same. Because I'm on a bicycle, what I do after picking up the order is I just say "biking now". Some customers have said they didn't know I was on a bike. My reason for telling them that I'm biking now is because I noticed sometimes if I order food delivery, it doesn't immediately tell me what vehicle and me telling the customers makes it easier for them to find me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/doordash_drivers/comments/ra02o1
> 
> I am not against anyone who communicates but this is way too much communication


Just a noob, trying his best. I actually considered getting pup snacks, too, only because I love dogs but can’t have one.

I send status msgs too, but mine are short and cute. On pickup and on dropoff. If the food’s notready also a “waiting for food” That’s all.

I kinda think about it “what would Iwant to know”. TMI is not helpful.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

So this guy gives someone he doesn't know a tennis ball for their dog he doesn't know they have? 

Also I find him pretty slap-dash for not updating the customer as to his status in the queue. I'd want to know when he's #3, 2, 1, if he farts or picks his nose, etc.

Absolutely zero tip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think you guys are too harsh. Dude’s really trying. He’ll chill with time. I remember when I just started - my hands were shaking. I was soooo thorough. And this was me, who’d been reading you guys at least half a year before I began.

I actually think it’s cute and endearing. Poor baby.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I actually think it’s cute and endearing. Poor baby.


As a Texan I was thinking more along the lines of "bless his heart." 😁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MHR said:


> As a Texan I was thinking more along the lines of "bless his heart." 😁


Yes, kinda like that. It’s naive and earnest. I almost want to hug him.


----------

